# 1st overnight trip - need suggestions



## artanis50 (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello, I am looking for suggestions for my first overnight trip.  I will be hiking with 1 other person and our 2 dogs.  We'd like to find an easy / moderate hike with 1 night camping out.  We only have the option of 1 car so need it to be a loop hike.  I was looking at a few options with Mt. Greylock but thought I'd see if I could get the advice of some others who are more seasoned backpackers.  Thanks!


----------



## snoseek (Apr 28, 2011)

Wonalancet Range trail and you can hook on Whiteface if you want.


----------



## Nick (May 20, 2011)

I've done Greylock. When I was younger I did a bunch of 1-day overnights. I think we did Camel's Hump once, the Stratton Pond shelter once. I can't really remember exactly where else, Baker Peak I think.

Kinda silly but I always enjoyed backpacking where you spent the night on a lake so you could get there early and do some swimming.


----------



## catskills (Jun 10, 2011)

For Catskills I would recommend John Rob's leanto on the way up Hunter Mtn.  Fire Tower from Spruceton.  Also you can take the Hunter mountain ski area chair lift and hike over to john rob's leanto and day hike up to hunter fire tower.  john Rob's lean-to has excellent clean water and a nice view just under 3500 feet elevation.


----------



## dmc (Jun 10, 2011)

catskills said:


> For Catskills I would recommend John Rob's leanto on the way up Hunter Mtn.  Fire Tower from Spruceton.  Also you can take the Hunter mountain ski area chair lift and hike over to john rob's leanto and day hike up to hunter fire tower.  john Rob's lean-to has excellent clean water and a nice view just under 3500 feet elevation.



Thats a good one...  Need to revisit that this summer...

Is there a shelter by Slide Mtn?


----------



## catskills (Jun 11, 2011)

dmc said:


> Thats a good one...  Need to revisit that this summer...
> 
> Is there a shelter by Slide Mtn?


No leanto on Slide anymore  that I am aware of. 

For a more aggressive backpack in the Catskills try the Wittenberg, Cornell, Slide trail.  There is a leanto  about 2/3 of the way up Wittenberg.   No views at the Leanto sight.  I understand there is a good place to camp between Cornell and Slide.  Some steep rocky sections that will require you to take your pack off.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Mar 26, 2012)

catskills said:


> For Catskills I would recommend John Rob's leanto on the way up Hunter Mtn.  Fire Tower from Spruceton.  Also you can take the Hunter mountain ski area chair lift and hike over to john rob's leanto and day hike up to hunter fire tower.  john Rob's lean-to has excellent clean water and a nice view just under 3500 feet elevation.



That's a beautiful spot just south of the fire tower on the main blue trail. You have to do a bit of rock scrambling to get to it from the main trail but the view is beautiful from a ledge nearby and there's a natural spring right off the trail nearby. 

There is a nice lean to on the Escarpment Trail off Route 23 to Windham Peak about midway up to the Peak. It's a really nice hike both up and down the mountain and you can take the trail all the way over to the other side of the mountain to Burnt Knob and Acra Point to extend the hike. There is the Batavia Kill Shelter on the Batavia Kill Trail near Acra Point.


----------



## tomcat (Mar 29, 2012)

The Glastenbury West Ridge Loop in South VT near Bennington isn't too far Greylock.  I would probably call it moderate to tough to the lean-to below Glastenbury summit but its return on West Ridge is mostly all downhill.  It may be on the long side at about 22 miles but it is a loop.


----------

